# Going on my first clipless ride tomorrow morning...



## Hopey (2 Aug 2019)

...And I'm a bit scared. That's all.

Nah, I just spent a bit of time setting them up as best I could and practiced clipping in/out at home. Adjusted tension so it's low a possible. My biggest fear is having a clipless moment onto a stationary car in traffic, but I'll be out early morning on remote country roads so that at least shouldn't be a possibility tomorrow.

Will have a good blast up and down the railway path for 30 mins to practice and adjust position if need be. Wish me luck. If I'm still alive tomorrow lunch time I'll give an update.


----------



## Slioch (2 Aug 2019)

It's always a bit of a leap of faith the first time you go clipless, but you'll be fine. Good luck


----------



## Grant Fondo (2 Aug 2019)

Best of luck... after a couple of miles it will be a piece of cake and will make such a difference so it's worth it. When loosened off fully your feet will still rotate left and right on the pedals, not good. Tighten bit by bit so nice and fixed. Let us know how you get on


----------



## alicat (2 Aug 2019)

Good luck. Is there a park near you? Having a good sized grassy stretch gives you space to clip in and out until you get used to them.

After half an hour, you'll wonder how you managed without.


----------



## Sharky (2 Aug 2019)

Wear padded gloves.
Might be cold.


----------



## JtB (2 Aug 2019)

The first few rides will be fine because your mind will be focused on the unclipping, it’s when you get confident and complacent that you need to look out.


----------



## midlife (2 Aug 2019)

SPD's?


----------



## Phaeton (2 Aug 2019)

I found it very easy & the first few rides no issue it was about 10 rides in went it bit me


----------



## ColinJ (3 Aug 2019)

Grant Fondo said:


> Best of luck... after a couple of miles it will be a piece of cake and will make such a difference so it's worth it. When loosened off fully your feet will still rotate left and right on the pedals, not good. Tighten bit by bit so nice and fixed. Let us know how you get on


My feet naturally rotate slightly during the pedal stroke and object to being constrained!

I used to have the pedal tensions set to minimum but had some accidental unclipping issues with my new shoes so I tightened the tensions slightly. I can still move my feet and unclip when I want to, but no longer do it when I am not trying to.


----------



## steveindenmark (3 Aug 2019)

Do not be suprised if your brain goes into neutral and you forget you are clipped in. 

We have all been there 

As soon as you set off. Make sure you can unclip and clip back in a few times.


----------



## ianrauk (3 Aug 2019)

Waits for someone to drop in the old Cycle Chat Bingo. But already been beaten to it.

Just don't worry about it. Not everyone has a moment contrary to what people say on here.


----------



## vickster (3 Aug 2019)

Or they’ve not...yet


----------



## Phaeton (3 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> Or they’ve not...yet


Or prepared to admit it


----------



## Cycleops (3 Aug 2019)

Sharky said:


> Wear padded gloves.
> Might be cold.


And don't forget the padded pants and top (especially around the elbows)


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Aug 2019)

Anyone reckon they are unable to unclip and have been circling a roundabout all night?


----------



## screenman (3 Aug 2019)

Did a cross race the day after buying my first set 30 years ago, I would not advise others do the same.


----------



## Hopey (3 Aug 2019)

Update: I survived.

No clipless moments (few close calls!)

Knees felt stiff after 10 minutes. Adjusted cleats but didn’t change much. Stupidly adjusted saddle cos it was the same feeling that I get if my saddle is too low. Then my back started to hurt. Readjusted saddle and cleat angle and that seemed to help. I desperately need a professional fit, but that’s another story.

Anyways, once they were sorted (ish) I was floating. Hills that I used to dread or feel dead at the end of it didn’t feel as bad. In fact, there were some points where I realised “oh wow that was a hill!”. Didn’t notice it.

There were times when I crested a hill and went to shift to the big ring, but realised I was already in it. I spent much more time in the big ring than I normally do, and that was totally subconsciously. I just didn’t feel the need to naturally shift down like normal.

My calves feel more tired than usual - not used to pulling as well as pushing I guess.

And get this; I’ve not been out on a 10+ mile ride since Feb because my bike needed badly serviced and we couldn’t afford it until now. 6 months of no riding, and on my first clipless 26 mile ride I got 4 PBs on Strava. Each one of those was a hill that I used to struggle with. 

So yeah, biggest difference was on hills, and what a difference. I’m a believer. Completely converted.

Edit: just looked at Strava details. 2 minutes faster on the hills than my previous best. Wow.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Aug 2019)




----------



## Venod (3 Aug 2019)

Hopey said:


> not used to pulling as well as pushing I guess.



Stop the pulling, let the down stroke do the work, your legs will thank you.


----------



## JtB (3 Aug 2019)

Congratulations, but make sure you don’t let Strava addiction get in the way of having fun on the bike.


----------



## Zanelad (3 Aug 2019)

My tip, for what its worth :- unclip before you need to. If i think I'm going to have to stop I unclip one foot. That way, there's one less thing to think about if things happen suddenly. 

A 2nd tip, if you have a heavy pannier bag on one side, unclip the foot on the side of the pannier.

Saves that feeling that the bike's going to topple towards the side that's still clipped in. 

Ask me how i found that out luckily, by outstretching my free leg I saved collapsing into the traffic while stopped at a pedestrian crossing. It was a very, very close call though.


----------



## simongt (3 Aug 2019)

I've always kept my pedals; Shimano M515s, on a loose setting. I've come off unintentionally three times over the years, including last year when I was rear ended and ended up with a broken femur, but every time the pedals have released without any concious input from me. Choice of clipless models is probably a personal thing, but for my ££, the M515s are just the ticket.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

My advice would be to unclip the left foot first.


----------



## Sharky (4 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> My advice would be to unclip the left foot first.


For uk and countries driving on the left.


----------



## PaulSB (4 Aug 2019)

Sharky said:


> For uk and countries driving on the left.


Hadn't thought of it in those terms but yes I agree.

Just fall away from the traffic.


----------



## Sharky (4 Aug 2019)

PaulSB said:


> Hadn't thought of it in those terms but yes I agree.
> 
> Just fall away from the traffic.


I'm right handed and right footed, so just seems natural to me to throw my right leg over the saddle and using my right foot to power the first pedal stroke. My left leg stays on the kerbside until I start moving away and the stopping is just the reverse.

But what do left handers do in the UK and right handers do in the US/Europe? Do they just adapt and get used to mounting/stopping on the kerbside regardless of natural tendencies?

My other sport is table tennis and as a righthanded player, always hold the bat with the right hand. So when somebody throws a ball to me, I always catch with my left hand. This now feels natural to me and often use my left hand to catch things, even when my right hand is free.

Just curious..


----------



## bikingdad90 (4 Aug 2019)

I’m right handed but put my right foot down when stoping and push away with my left leg on the pedal when clipped in, is more natural and when falling, if you fall into the traffic your right leg is free to save you and B save the rear derailleur from getting bent.


----------



## steveindenmark (4 Aug 2019)

I think there is GNC about pulling and pushing the pedals. I think the conclusion is thay there is very little benefit in pulling the pedals. I think that is why your knees hurt.


----------



## Drago (4 Aug 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> I’m right handed but put my right foot down when stoping and push away with my left leg on the pedal when clipped in, is more natural and when falling, if you fall into the traffic your right leg is free to save you and B save the rear derailleur from getting bent.



Alas, that means when you stop you're leaning into the traffic flow, ie, towards danger. Should you fall, that's the direction you'll go, and the consequences of that are potentially quite grizzly.


----------



## Oapil (7 Aug 2019)

Everyone I’ve spoken to have fallen off. It is almost like rite of passage. My most embarrassing fall was when I developed cramp on my right calf and not being able to unclip. It wouldn’t have been too bad, except it happened during a schedule feeding stop. Obviously lots of people helped me back unto my feet.


----------



## slowmotion (7 Aug 2019)

I lasted six minutes on my first clipless outing. I had three more over the next couple of months.


----------



## Venod (7 Aug 2019)

I have just introduced my lad (he's 41 ) to clipless, he has read all the warnings and asked me for advice, his first rides have gone OK and he likes them, I have warned him the surprise may come when he stops thinking about them, I find it hard to give advice, I have been using clipless since early (1980's Look road pedals) so its all second nature to me, I use double sided SPD MTB pedals on all my bikes, so I did advise him to use these.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2019)

Dogtrousers said:


> Not me  Nor @ianrauk
> 
> In my case I think it may come from years of using ye olde toeclips.
> 
> As to which foot I unclip first I'm not sure. I let my feet take care of that. I just asked them what they do and they're pretty sure they do right first.




You, me and plenty of others.
It's a complete fallacy that everyone 'has a moment' and it's certainnly not a 'rite of passage'.
It's now gone into Cycle Chat Bingo lore.


----------



## ianrauk (7 Aug 2019)

bikingdad90 said:


> I’m right handed but put my right foot down when stoping and push away with my left leg on the pedal when clipped in, is more natural and when falling, if you fall into the traffic your right leg is free to save you and B save the rear derailleur from getting bent.




The same as me.
Right handed and unclip with the right, push off with the left.


----------



## Threevok (7 Aug 2019)

I've started back on the clipless this week, after 8 months away.

It was surprisingly easy - like I'd never stopped.

IT's when I go from clipless to flats I seem to struggle for a few days, especially trying to unclip


----------



## T675Rich (8 Aug 2019)

My spd shoes and pedals are waiting for me at my local collect+ place, nervous about using them for the first time but I'll practice a bit at low speed by my house for a bit over the weekend.


----------



## T675Rich (12 Aug 2019)

First commute in them and I seem to be getting on quite well with them, the only issue I had at the first stop was focusing too much on being unclipped that I didn't get into the right gear. The shoes are really comfortable although I need to adjust the cleat on the left shoe and the right was fine my left foot ached a little, just need to work out what the actual issue was. I have the tension dialled down to the minimum at the moment.


----------



## Venod (12 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I have the tension dialled down to the minimum at the moment.



Where does the word dialled come from when used in this context, is it yet another Americanism along with Fenders and Decals, I know what it means, but saying I have the tension set to the minmum would have made more sense.

When people state, "I have all the settings for my bike dialled in correctly" it makes me cringe.

Rant over.


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> First commute in them and I seem to be getting on quite well with them, the only issue I had at the first stop was focusing too much on being unclipped that I didn't get into the right gear. The shoes are really comfortable although I need to adjust the cleat on the left shoe and the right was fine my left foot ached a little, just need to work out what the actual issue was. I have the tension dialled down to the minimum at the moment.




Move the cleats back a little. See if that helps the aches.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Aug 2019)

Afnug said:


> Where does the word dialled come from when used in this context, is it yet another Americanism along with Fenders and Decals, I know what it means, but saying I have the tension set to the minmum would have made more sense.
> 
> When people state, "I have all the settings for my bike dialled in correctly" it makes me cringe.
> 
> Rant over.


The tension setting is a hex socket with a little curved double headed arrow stamped next to it. It looks like a dial.

You could say also "turned down", or "set" or "adjusted" to the minimum. People will still understand what you mean.


----------



## T675Rich (12 Aug 2019)

Afnug said:


> Where does the word dialled come from when used in this context, is it yet another Americanism along with Fenders and Decals, I know what it means, but saying I have the tension set to the minmum would have made more sense.
> 
> When people state, "I have all the settings for my bike dialled in correctly" it makes me cringe.
> 
> Rant over.



I apologise, I seem to have annoyed you with my choice of words, I shall endeavour never to do it again. It is due to the markings on the pedal next to the tension screw looking like a dial's markings to me and the fact that like a dial the amount you turn it affects something rather than most screws being tightened up or not..



ianrauk said:


> Move the cleats back a little. See if that helps the aches.



I find it harder to unclip the left foot as well, I am wondering if I need to rotate is slightly as well.


----------



## Venod (12 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I apologise, I seem to have annoyed you with my choice of words



No you haven't annoyed me, and I can see where dialled could be used with a pedal with what looks like a dial, but people use "dialled in" when referring to setting the seat, handlebars etc, as in the expression, " the bike settings are dialled "


----------



## ianrauk (12 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> I find it harder to unclip the left foot as well, I am wondering if I need to rotate is slightly as well.



Try unclipping using your right foot. For some people it does feel more natural.
Don't worry about the naysayers saying you should only unclip with your left. Do what YOU feel is comfortable.

A good tip is to sit on a table with your feet hanging down, check to see where your feet are naturally. Whether facing in or out and rotate the cleats to suit,


----------



## T675Rich (12 Aug 2019)

Afnug said:


> No you haven't annoyed me, and I can see where dialled could be used with a pedal with what looks like a dial, but people use "dialled in" when referring to setting the seat, handlebars etc, as in the expression, " the bike settings are dialled "



It is only due to the dial like markings and movement I said that, I wouldn't say it for seat height etc.



ianrauk said:


> Try unclipping using your right foot. For some people it does feel more natural.
> Don't worry about the naysayers saying you should only unclip with your left. Do what YOU feel is comfortable.
> 
> A good tip is to sit on a table with your feet hanging down, check to see where your feet are naturally. Whether facing in or out and rotate the cleats to suit,



I seem to naturally want to unclip the right foot when coming to a stop and that foot is fine, I just noticed it when getting off the bike that it seemed a little harder to do, that is not to say it was hard just more so than the right. I'll try the table thing, thanks.


----------



## T675Rich (13 Aug 2019)

I moved the cleats back a little which seemed to help my feet but my knees, well sort of just on the inside of the knee almost onto the thigh, seemed to ache more. I did the table thing and my feet seem to flair out a little so I need to rotate the cleats a little but I also think my seat could be a little higher but I am only going to make one change at a time. 

Had a couple of almost falls, both navigating shared use crossings on big roads, both times caught myself on the fence so fortunately not as embarrassing as it could be.


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> Had a couple of almost falls, both navigating shared use crossings on big roads, both times caught myself on the fence so fortunately not as embarrassing as it could be.


You might find it easier to simply dismount before negotiating, especially where there are fences to slow and just walk the bike across! It’ll hurt if you fall there as you’ll likely get tangled with the bike (you do not want to land on a drop handlebar...damhikt)


----------



## T675Rich (13 Aug 2019)

vickster said:


> You might find it easier to simply dismount before negotiating, especially where there are fences to slow and just walk the bike across! It’ll hurt if you fall there as you’ll likely get tangled with the bike (you do not want to land on a drop handlebar...damhikt)



Yea, I don't often have to use them on my normal route so I didn't really think. The only problem I have with dismounting is I'm so inflexible that getting my leg over the seat is hilarious for anyone who sees it..


----------



## vickster (13 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> Yea, I don't often have to use them on my normal route so I didn't really think. The only problem I have with dismounting is I'm so inflexible that getting my leg over the seat is hilarious for anyone who sees it..


Not as ‘hilarious’ as ending up with bike parts in your genitals 

You need to work on your flexibility. Pilates and regular stretching


----------



## goo_mason (20 Aug 2019)

13 years clipless and I've never had a 'clipless moment', even when I had bolt issues with a cleat and was coming to a stop unable to unclip (as the shoe turned with my foot but the cleat wasn't turning with it!). I just pulled up alongside a lamppost an leaned on it until I could loosen the straps on the shoe and get my foot out!

Mind you, I've just put new SPD-SL pedals on as my old pair were so worn that my feet were moving about even at the tightest setting. On setting off this morning, I found it almost impossible to clip in without putting my full weight on one foot - so I did wonder if I'd have to stop and wouldn't get unclipped in time. (Serves me right for not checking & adjusting them before using them for the first time.)

Made it to work OK though, but I'm going to loosen off the springs tonight before I set off for home!


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

T675Rich said:


> Yea, I don't often have to use them on my normal route so I didn't really think. The only problem I have with dismounting is I'm so inflexible that getting my leg over the seat is hilarious for anyone who sees it..



Try riding a Full suspension MTB, and given the suspension design, and the fact the BB is high as it is, trying to get your leg over an unweighted MTB is bloody hard work. Thank got for the dropper seat post, especially when tired. Long standing back injury affects my flexibility after an hour or two on the MTB. The dropper is a life saver.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2019)

SPD's are quite easy to unclip, but the Look road pedals I had, I'd have the tension very high. Easy to make a mistake.


----------



## Thomson (20 Aug 2019)

Still loving the clip less peddles tho . I use the flat peddles bike just for work. Chain snapped yesterday so took the good bike in to work just with trainers tho. Guy at work really into his cycling. Full Lycra etc. Said why I didn’t have my cycling shoes on. I said my commutes only 2.9miles it takes me about half off that just to clip in. Haha.


----------



## vickster (20 Aug 2019)

Thomson said:


> Still loving the clip less peddles tho . I use the flat peddles bike just for work. Chain snapped yesterday so took the good bike in to work just with trainers tho. Guy at work really into his cycling. Full Lycra etc. Said why I didn’t have my cycling shoes on. I said my commutes only 2.9miles it takes me about half off that just to clip in. Haha.


Pedals are better for cycling


----------



## jonSX (21 Aug 2019)

goo_mason said:


> 13 years clipless and I've never had a 'clipless moment', even when I had bolt issues with a cleat and was coming to a stop unable to unclip (as the shoe turned with my foot but the cleat wasn't turning with it!). I just pulled up alongside a lamppost an leaned on it until I could loosen the straps on the shoe and get my foot out!



I've had this happen to me. 

I would recommend always checking your cleats are not loose before a ride.


----------



## DSK (8 Sep 2019)

I also went out for the first time with cleats (and on a bike after 20 years!) and its interesting to read contributors comments.

Mine seem to slot in OK but come undone almost without any effort. I didn't have feet flying off the pedals at all whilst riding though. I have to admit, from memory pedalling wasn't even a passing thought whereas years ago I remember focusing on how much effort was being lost with normal pedals.


----------



## ChrisPAmbulance (17 Sep 2019)

screenman said:


> Did a cross race the day after buying my first set 30 years ago, I would not advise others do the same.



Lucky B*. I set up my new clipless arrangement one evening and rode about 7 miles near home without a problem so I thought I'd be OK.

The next day I went on a 50 mile sportive, everything was going so well I completely forgot about the clips until I reached the feed station at a gravel car park in Nantwich and CRASH!!

Other riders gathered round me with looks of concern over their faces. One wag summed the moment up completely - "First time yup. You'll find that you are more embarrassed than hurt, and just to make sure, we're all going to gather round you and laugh" - and they did.

I'd learned my lesson hadn't I. But no, three miles further down the road and CRASH!! again, now in front of heavy traffic at a junction. This time I suffered the utter humiliation of being stuck under the bike with my lower foot still clipped in and having no way to twist it out, I was trapped. The driver of the 4x4 immediately behind completely failed to show his serious concern for me, sitting there revving his engine whilst I struggled like an overturned turtle there on the tarmac.

Eventually I managed to extricate myself and retired to the side of the road to pick gravel out of my knees.

It's a day I will never forget. Well, probably only about once a year on current averages - I'm due for one fairly soon, so listen for the CRASH!!.


----------



## oldwinger14 (11 Jun 2020)

I bought Look Keos prior to the Winter and mounted them on my bike before attaching it to my smart trainer. Got use to using them all Winter in my basement. Felt pretty confident using them but on my first ride outdoors, I stayed right in my neighborhood and rode slowly practicing clipping in/out dozens of times before I went on a "real" ride. Since then, I have taken two minor dumps, both my fault. One was when I was at a complete stop. Forgot I was clipped in!


----------



## simongt (13 Jun 2020)

Was behind a young lady riding a quality road bike on Friday. The bike had toestraps and I noticed that she had trouble getting her left foot back into the strap after taking off from a set of lights.  Now that's why I converted to clipless - !


----------



## vickster (14 Jun 2020)

simongt said:


> Was behind a young lady riding a quality road bike on Friday. The bike had toestraps and I noticed that she had trouble getting her left foot back into the strap after taking off from a set of lights.  Now that's why I converted to clipless - !


You’ve clearly never been behind a MAMIL trying to get away from lights while haphazardly to clip into an SPD-SL


----------



## Sniper68 (21 Jun 2020)

ianrauk said:


> The same as me.
> Right handed and unclip with the right, push off with the left.


Right handed,right footed always unclip left foot first and clip in with left foot first.I’m all over the place if I try to unclip right first.
I started clipless riding on MTBs around 2000/2001 and never had a moment and always unclipped even on some big DH crashes.I think I’ve tried them all.SPDs/SPD-SL,Eggbeaters,Time,Speedplay.
Currently have SPDs on the CX and Look Keo on the road bike but am putting SPD-SL on the new build


----------

